# Roscoff Ferry Car Park



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Arrived at Roscoff today expecting to use the car park above the ferry terminal.
A height barrier has now been installed so now no use to us or tuggers
Brittany Ferries say this has just been installed by the port authority and we could park any where possible in the main ferry car park ( not an over night spot of choice!!)
Now on the aire at Perharidy, ok nice view but already nearly full at 1400 on a Saturday afternoon


----------

